# Skype



## Money12345 (25 Apr 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could fill me in on skype - I have read articles about this and it seems like the way to go? Is there a catch?


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Apr 2006)

*Re: Skype??*

There are probably more users/experts/_aficionados_ over on Boards.ie, to be honest.

It seems to me like a no-brainer for anyone
(a) with an always-on broadband connection
(b) who could live without a 'normal' landline (therein lies the €-value...)
(c) who needs/wants to make a lot of lengthy 'phone calls to far-flung overseas destinations and/or always-on netheads. Free, or very cheap.

Personally, I only fit category (1), so I've never really explored the possibilities...

I presume you've read their FAQ?


----------



## Audrey (27 Apr 2006)

*Re: Skype??*

Presumably it's only feasible if those you are calling also have Skype?  I have another question - we have wireless broadband at home (because Eircom haven't yet extended broadband to our area in Dublin 8).  Does that then mean that we couldn't use Skype (because we don't have a 'land Broadband line')?  I'm not entirely sure I understand this Skype stuff!


----------



## jpd (27 Apr 2006)

*Re: Skype??*

All you need is internet access. Your call is broken up into little packets, sent over the internet to your correspondant where it is reconstituted as a voice call.

In theory, a dial-up line would do but in practise you need a high speed access to ensure that the packets arrive in a reasonable time - your wireless connection should work.

However, there may be a problem with latency and delay which are also important factors to be considered. If these are not within the operating range, then some of the packets get lost or delayed which would give a chopped up sort of quality to the calls and this may render it un-usable.


----------



## bravo (27 Apr 2006)

*Re: Skype??*

I've been using it for about a year....no catch. For computer-to-computer calls You need broadband at both ends (the computer yyour calling and the computer thats receiving the call) otherwise there is a major echo.
As well as the software you need a mike and headphones and thats it.
For computer to landline you need to buy credit from Skype minimum €10 and 1.50 tax. However the calls are crystal clear and the cost is minimal - two recent calls - one to usa, 20 mins and one to uk 30 mins, about 40c in total.
The latest version of their software also covers video, so if you have a webcam at each end you can make video calls at no cost. has endless possibilities.


----------



## orka (27 Apr 2006)

*Re: Skype??*

My brother has just moved to Australia and Skype is brilliant for keeping in touch for free - you can see when any of your skype contacts are on line and we'll often just chat for a few minutes because we're both on line - you can also conference in other skype users so sometimes we have 3-way conversations with other sibs - it's great for him cos he's a bit lonely out there. I work for a US company and we try to make most of our calls on skype - you can't beat free! As the previous poster said, you can call any non-skype number too - generally for 1.7c per minute, anywhere in the world.


----------



## Guest124 (8 Sep 2006)

*Re: Skype??*

My Brother lives in the U.S. but only has a mobile (cell phone). Can I phone him from Ireland -I have broadband and how much would it cost?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2006)

If your brother has broadband then if he runs _Skype _too it will cost nothing. Not sure about the _SkypeOut _costs from _Ireland _to _US _mobile/cell phones and their site doesn't seem to clarify.


----------



## Guest124 (9 Sep 2006)

Yes I cant find the info on the Skype website. Anyone know?


----------



## constrictor (11 Sep 2006)

BroadbandKen said:


> Yes I cant find the info on the Skype website. Anyone know?


 
Hope this will help:
http://www.skype.com/products/skypeout/rates/all_rates.html


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2006)

Doesn't specifically list rates for calling out to _USA _cell/mobile phones.


----------



## extopia (11 Sep 2006)

AFAIK there's no extra charge to call US cellphones via SkypeOut. It's not uncommon in the US for cellphone users to be charged for incoming calls, however, so your recipient may have to pay extra. 

[broken link removed] link to skype forum may be of interest.


----------



## Guest124 (11 Sep 2006)

Yes my Brother is charged for receiving calls from Ireland -10cent per minute I think and he is even charged 5 cent to receive text messages -what a rip off -the U.S. needs more competition dont mind  Ireland.


----------



## Guest124 (17 Dec 2006)

Is the  charge per minute €0.020 to phone the U.S.  and does this take into account the fact that when you buy €10 skype credit you actually pay €11.50?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2006)

BroadbandKen said:


> Is the  charge per minute €0.020 to phone the U.S.


Yes. €0.017 plus _VAT _= €0.02. 


> and does this take into account the fact that when you buy €10 skype credit you actually pay €11.50?


What do you mean?


----------



## Guest124 (17 Dec 2006)

Sorry it's not easy to explain but you only get €10 credit for €11.50 charge then they say it's €0.02 -should you also factor in the €1.50 that you were charged and add a certain percentage to the €0.02 per minute charge.


----------



## Pique318 (18 Dec 2006)

2c per min.
€10 = 500 mins.
€1.50 / 500 = 0.3c

sooo, pedant...it's 2.3cents per min.....


----------



## Guest124 (18 Dec 2006)

Pique318 said:


> 2c per min.
> €10 = 500 mins.
> €1.50 / 500 = 0.3c
> 
> sooo, pedant...it's 2.3cents per min.....


 

- thanks for that -yes 2.3 cent per minute  is not very good. Anybody know a cheaper way via Internet or phone to ring a U.S. cell phone number without having to agree to a bundle per month. Is 13434.ie the cheapest at 1/2 a cent?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

Is Blueface's _US _rate of €0.014 applicable to both landlines and cell (mobile) phones?


----------

